# Travel to India



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

My employer recently entered into contract with a new offshore provider in Chennai India and as a result of this, each Director will spend a week in India directly working with their perspective team.

The tricky part is I'm in California, I will spend a week in NY at corporate HQ then fly to India and spend a week.

When I'm in NY I wear a suit every day and will make use of the laundry service at the hotel prior to leaving for India.

What should I pack to wear while in India? Anyone know what the climate is like this time of year? Is it dusty, dry, humid?

Outside of attire, any recommendations on places to visit or eat in the Chennai area?


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Generally March is the start of the "hot season" on India.

Chennai itself is quite hot, being pretty much right on the thermal equator. I just did a quick glance and this week highs are hitting about 100 Fahrenheit.

As someone who's traveled a lot in South and South-East Asia, I will say it's a region which is quite inimical to European-style sartorial elegance! I've even found it easier to "go native" when I've been in a place more than a few weeks (I'll wear a barong in Manila, for example), and I do have some cotton and linen suits for those regions. You definitely want something summer weight and breathable!

D.


----------



## abprules (Sep 14, 2008)

Rent the movie Outsourced. It is a great movie about a supervisor going to India for the first time!! You'll love it and you'll learn lots!!


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

One of the best bespoke tailors in South India might be this one in Chennai:

https://www.syedbawkher.com/


----------



## vnvnvn2000 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi , Kodaikanal, Munnar, Ooty & Conoor are the famous hill station of south India. Kodaikanal is less crowded and is too beautiful to visit

You can do the following program 
Day 1 : Arrive cochin , Tour cochin
Day 2 : Cochin - Munnar 
Day 3 : Munnar 
Day 4 : Munnar - Kodaikanal 
Day 5 : Kodaikanal 
Day 6 : Kodaikanal - Conoor - Ooty 
Day 7 : Ooty 
Day 8 : Ooty - Mysore 
Day 9 : Mysore - Bangalore

To explore more programs you can visit 
https://www.indiatravelvacation.com


----------

